# Instagram



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone having a problem with instagram on the JB roms? I've uninstalled it and reinstalled it and it will not let me log in

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Nope, no problem here. Running Jelly Beans Build 3.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

No issues here with Beans build 3.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I read that Jellybean has a "hipster" filter. Might be the cause...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I read that Jellybean has a "hipster" filter. Might be the cause...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


lmao! CleanROM 4.5 and Instagram works fine here.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm running cm10 and the only problem I have is when I chose a photo when it gets to the filters it just doesn't show an image. Even if i capture the picure thru the app. App works fine besides the preview not working for me

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Same problem here. I'll pick a picture and it flickers off and on...really annoying

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------

